

IBM's Watson supercomputer to diagnose patients - jimmyjim
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9219937/IBM_s_Watson_supercomputer_to_diagnose_patients

======
GiraffeNecktie
I'd have more faith in Watson than the typical GP. Watson would have no
problem remembering all the intricacies of diagnosis (if patient has symptom
A, ask about symptom B and order a test for C) etc.

